# Name the TV Programme (1)



## David H (Nov 25, 2013)

*Good Luck*


----------



## trophywench (Nov 25, 2013)

Not a single flicker of recognition here !


----------



## Steff (Nov 25, 2013)

Same for me even got my dad here to have a gander and not 1 clue


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2013)

A- Automan


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2013)

F - Remington Steel (mainly because I recognised Pierce Brosnan )


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2013)

H - The Fall Guy!


----------



## David H (Nov 25, 2013)

Northerner said:


> A- Automan



Well Done Alan.


----------



## David H (Nov 25, 2013)

Northerner said:


> F - Remington Steel (mainly because I recognised Pierce Brosnan )



Yes well spotted Alan


----------



## David H (Nov 25, 2013)

Northerner said:


> H - The Fall Guy!



Indeed it is even though the pic is a bit obscure.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2013)

David H said:


> Indeed it is even though the pic is a bit obscure.



Thought it looked like Heather Thomas (yet another!) crush of mine


----------



## Steff (Nov 25, 2013)

I assume there's nothing gonna be added for the youngsters amongst us, I've known none since this game started


----------



## trophywench (Nov 25, 2013)

Well some of us old uns have much the same problem - yes I recognised Pierce Brosnan too, but don't recall the names of either of the progs mentioned anyway.

Perhaps it comes of not watching all that much TV then or now and having better things to do?  LOL

Or living in a place where they weren't shown when (ITV/ATV) Granada & London showed different progs to Midland?


----------



## Steff (Nov 25, 2013)

Even I recognised PB lol


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Perhaps it comes of not watching all that much TV then or now and having better things to do?  LOL



Oi! 

Must admit, most of these have me stumped. I wonder if they were shown more on Irish telly when David was little?


----------



## David H (Nov 25, 2013)

*Clue Time:*

*B.* *By Design*

*C.**What you find these + a type of Fort*

*D.* *lock underfoot*

*E.* *John directs, Angelica stars*

*G.* *On your bike*


----------



## David H (Nov 25, 2013)

Steff said:


> I assume there's nothing gonna be added for the youngsters amongst us, I've known none since this game started




I'll do some from more recent times, just for you Steff don't give up yet!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 25, 2013)

F is the only one I recognise too, because I've been a fan of PBB for years, though not quite as obsessed as Northe is with what'shername.


----------



## David H (Nov 25, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> F is the only one I recognise too, because I've been a fan of PBB for years, though not quite as obsessed as Northe is with what'shername.



The Clues above practically give away the answers.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 25, 2013)

Is D Matlock?


----------



## David H (Nov 25, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Is D Matlock?



Well Done Lock underfoot Mat Lock


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2013)

G - Street Hawk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2013)

E - Matt Houston


----------



## David H (Nov 25, 2013)

Northerner said:


> G - Street Hawk



Well Done Alan


----------



## David H (Nov 25, 2013)

Northerner said:


> E - Matt Houston



So easy when you have clues, well done


----------



## David H (Nov 25, 2013)

Only B & C to get.

*B.* *put the clue and the image together.*


*D.* y*ou all found these difficult, use another 4 lettered word for difficult + a type of fort.*


----------



## David H (Nov 25, 2013)

*Guess I need to give the answers ?*

*B.* By Design + an image of women = *Designing women*


*C.* Difficult in 4 letters = *hard* + a type of fort = *castle*

Answer = *Hardcastle & McCormick*


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2013)

David H said:


> *B.* By Design + an image of women = *Designing women*
> 
> 
> *C.* Difficult in 4 letters = *hard* + a type of fort = *castle*
> ...



Sorry David, neither of them rang a bell with me - there must have been something else on the other channel!


----------

